# Returning to Canada...



## McCandless (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello,

Brief backstory - I was born in Canada and my family moved to Ireland when I was three. I have a Canadian passport however and am planning to return there in the Spring. I am 22, and in the sort of strange position of being a Canadian citizen yet never lived there (yes, technically I did for those 3 years, but I've little memory of it).
Anyway I've been thinking of things I need to prepare, and bring for when I go there...example:

Birth certificate (with copies) so I can get a SIN number
Passport copies
University certificate
Some printed resumes

but I would be very appreciative of any advice/pointers and suggestions for things I might be overlooking, from you people who have that experience! 
Thanks very much


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

McCandless said:


> Hello,
> 
> Brief backstory - I was born in Canada and my family moved to Ireland when I was three. I have a Canadian passport however and am planning to return there in the Spring. I am 22, and in the sort of strange position of being a Canadian citizen yet never lived there (yes, technically I did for those 3 years, but I've little memory of it).
> Anyway I've been thinking of things I need to prepare, and bring for when I go there...example:
> ...


I think you've covered the essentials. With a passport you should just breeze through Immigration at the airport. If any personal effects are going to follow you later you should have a detailed list of Goods to Follow and present it at Immigration. Otherwise you could be charged taxes when the goods arrive.
Welcome Home.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

This may be useful:

What should I bring to Canada

You can apply for a SIN now via mail:

How do I apply for a SIN, replace my card or amend my SIN record (e.g., a name change)?

However, you can also get one on the spot if you apply in person at a service centre.

Consider making a video resume for prospective employers. This can supplement your regular printed resume.

How to Make a Video Resume: Video Series | eHow Videos

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

McCandless said:


> Hello,
> 
> Brief backstory - I was born in Canada and my family moved to Ireland when I was three. I have a Canadian passport however and am planning to return there in the Spring. I am 22, and in the sort of strange position of being a Canadian citizen yet never lived there (yes, technically I did for those 3 years, but I've little memory of it).
> Anyway I've been thinking of things I need to prepare, and bring for when I go there...example:
> ...


Get a transcript of your degree for eqivalency purposes. Apply to your issuing university, they will charge but it will save a lot of hassle doing it from Canada.


----------



## McCandless (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

